# Sticky  Looking for a EFI Programmer? Start Here!



## Brute650i

Do I need a Programmer?

Do I need a Programmer? part 2

PCIIIhttp://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7066&highlight=PCIII

which one to get?

PCV

*Got the PCIII put on, couple of ?'s though*

*PCIII Case*

*VDI install---Ignition module*

*Timing advance moduel for efi - info by [email protected]*


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks for doing this B.


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

OK this may be a stupid question but i just honestly dont know. A buddy just bought a brute and he wants to trade me his HMF exhaust for my stock one (not on my bike). But his bike has a Power commander on it. If we swap exhaust is it gonna mess anything up? run bad? And if the power commander has to go with the exhaust can i just un plug it and put it on my brute?? not sure how all that works​


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

Thanks, now im looking in the right spot. Im learning alot here. So with the Power Commander, if i take it off another bike and put it on mine the maps dont carry over? Id have to reprogram it huh? and what about the bike that the programmer is coming off of? he will be going back stock.


----------



## brute21

the map should stay the same once plugged up to your bike. What all did he have done to his bike for example: Snorkel, HMF Slip on or Full Exhaust, Uni Air Filter or stock. Those are the things your going to want to know. if your bike has the same set up as his then the PCIII should be fine and not need changed, If it does need changed just go to maps on this site and try and get one closest to what you have on your bike. Let me know what he has done to his cause I am still looking for one that is exactly what Im running and have yet to find it.


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

He has EFI bike with same snorkels as I do and we both have stock air filters. only thing is he bought his bike with HMF slip on exhaust and it has the PC3 he wants a quiet stock exhaust (I have one that came with my bike that i took off) so im trying to just swap him my stock for his HMF and maybe boot some cash to help him out. 

Right now im running a modified swamp series exhaust with no Power commander or fuel adjuster. Now that ive read up on it, it seems like im doing more harm then good. Hopefully i can get that exhaust and power commander from him.


----------



## Derek rhodes

Has anyone used the biggun efi controller it looks bout like the optimizer I was just wondering if its any better


----------



## daveyboy

Hi there I am totally new to ATV forums and I may be in the wrong spot but hopefully somebody can help me. I have an '09 KVF750i, high compression pistons, race cams, K&N air filter, 3" modded air box inlet and snorkle, Muzzy true dual exhaust and an MSD charge F1 efi controller. My question is the FI light in the gauge pod always flashes. Temp light is not on. This is not after riding for a while. This is cold start up and stays like that. It has started back firing when I hit full throttle cold and it hates to idle and would rather stall. Any help?


----------



## Brute650i

Fuel pump possibly?


----------



## daveyboy

That would explain why it bogs out a bit... but only does it when cold. If it is fuel pump shouldnt that happen all the time? I'll try and find a way to do a fuel pressure test on it and see whats up. Thanx I'll update once I know more.


----------



## Brute650i

Could also be one of the sensors the control the FI. May be easier to get a dealer to scan it to point you in right direction.


----------



## Onethej

I have a 2010 brute 750i. I bought a dynatek fs for it and the dipk kit to make adjustments with my laptop. I have a full big gun Evo exhaust with full 2" snorkels and stock air filter. Do I need a fuel programmer on top of what I already?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

Bltbrute will it work on a 2012 brute with stock exhaust? Has anyone heard about the gorilla axle efi controller for brute force?


----------



## edi1977

Which one you suggest?
PC5 with auto tuner or MSD ?


----------



## Leelord337

I noticed the HMF programmers...I haven't changed any settings and have an HMF slip on pipe. It has recently started backfiring on deceleration and am wondering if this is because its running lean? I saw the HMF programmers cheap on ebay and am wondering if they're crap or good.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Leelord337 said:


> I noticed the HMF programmers...I haven't changed any settings and have an HMF slip on pipe. It has recently started backfiring on deceleration and am wondering if this is because its running lean? I saw the HMF programmers cheap on ebay and am wondering if they're crap or good.


it would be better to go with a power commander or MSD. The HMF optimizer can only add fuel to certain bands and nothing more. To properly tune a bike you may need to remove fuel in areas, adjust timing, etc. best bet would be to get an MSD from VFJ. He can tune it before shipping to you for your specific mods.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leelord337

Thanks for the recommendation. I am on a budget though and would like to spend 200 max on this, 399s a bit outta my range. I wonder if the kawasaki dealer can remap my computer so it runs a little richer and stops backfiring...Would only cost like 70 bucks for something like that to be done if its possible but i don't know, whatever y'all recommend would be appreciated.. Also, heard anything good on that dynatek programmer?
Dynatek Programming Kit Kawasaki Brute Force 750 EFI DRSP 1 | eBay


----------



## humpjim

great read lots of good info


----------

